# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Tool cart ideas

## Robbain

I'm just beginning to plan a retrofit of a very old tiered cart we have, hoping to make it into a killer gallery tool cart. I've got some ideas already, like under-shelf drill hangers, but I'm hoping to see super-boastful replies with photos if you've got a great cart, and things you'd do differently if you were re-building.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

You might want to put this out on the List serve get your request directly into peoples inboxes (in the course of life it seems that lots of folks neglect checking in on the website. Also, if you haven't already, follow up on PACCIN Facebook posts for recent examples of carts including some from behind the scenes tours our recent prep conference in Ft. Worth. 
Cheers, 
Ashley

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

You might want to put this out on the List serve get your request directly into peoples inboxes (in the course of life it seems that lots of folks neglect checking in on the website. Also, if you haven't already, follow up on PACCIN Facebook posts for recent examples of carts including some from behind the scenes tours our recent prep conference in Ft. Worth. 
Cheers, 
Ashley

----------

